# Mondraker FACTOR 24



## chris_sta (8. Februar 2018)

Servus Leute, 

nachdem mir das Marin Jr. nicht ganz so überzeugt hat, und auch mit dem Händler nicht einig wurde, hab ich mich kurzerhand umentschieden und mit das Factor24 reservieren lassen  zeit läuft bis zum Geburtstag... jetzt gehts dann erst mal in den Skiurlaub... denke in der KW 8 stehts dann im Keller :-O kleine Umbaumaßnahmen rein der Optik wegen folgen dann... sein aktuelles commencal meta HT 20 bekommt dann die Tochter.....


----------



## saturno (8. Februar 2018)

ok, und weiter um was gehts denn nun?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (8. Februar 2018)

hast du das marin denn noch mal wiegen können?
es ist halt schon auch ein unterschied von 120 zu 80mm federweg. 
ich habe jetzt nur auf die bilder geschaut, ansich sieht das mondraker ja auch sehr ansprechend aus und bei den teilen auch ganz ordentlich für das geld. 11,4kg beim mondraker, bin ich dann gespannt was du berichten wirst.


----------



## Linipupini (8. Februar 2018)

saturno schrieb:


> ok, und weiter um was gehts denn nun?????


Hat er doch geschrieben


chris_sta schrieb:


> kleine Umbaumaßnahmen rein der Optik wegen folgen dann... s


Lass doch den Junge erst mal ein wenig powdern!


----------



## chris_sta (19. Februar 2018)

Hi,
so das Bike ist da.... die Kenda Smallblock´s sind runtergeflogen und stattdessen die Maxxis highroller drauf....
silikongriffe, spacer, umlenkrolle, alu schrauben, schutzfolie oberrohr/Unterrohr.... 12,34 kg
so schauts aus...


----------



## RDGAP (10. April 2018)

Hallo, wie sind die Erfahrungen mit dem Factor? Reicht der Federweg? Ist die Ausstattung stimmig? Bin in der Entscheidungsfindung zwischen Factor und Reaper oder aber Hardtail wie bisher Scott Scale Plus in 24". Freue mich auf eine Antwort... Kann mir jemand sagen warum ich das Foto nicht sehen kann?


----------



## chris_sta (26. April 2018)

also dem Sohn taug es und er kommt super damit zu recht.... in die Parks geht erst jetzt so langsam los, berichte folgen....
keine Ahnung was mit dem Bild los ist, hier noch eins...


----------



## RDGAP (30. April 2018)

Danke, bei uns ist es jetzt auch das Mondraker geworden, aber in Schwarz. Wird am 12ten abgeholt, bin auf das Gesicht gespannt.... er rechnet nämlich null mit nem neuen Rad.


----------



## Marcy666 (6. August 2018)

Dann will ich diesen Threat auch mal wieder zum Leben erwecken

Mein Junior hatte im Februar ein Mondraker Factor 24 zum 8. Geburtstag bekommen.
Er ist super happy mit dem Rad, auch der Umbau auf 26’ passt schon wunderbar.
Mittlerweile hat er schon knapp 800 Km auf dem Rad, davon alleine 195Km in einer Woche Saalbach/Leogang.

Geändert wurden:

- Gabel von 80 auf 100mm getravelt
- Lenker RCC750 Carbon auf 700mm gekürzt
- Schaltwerk und Shifter SRAM X9
- Bremsen Guide R mit 160er Shimano Scheiben v./h.
- Sattelstütze KS 75mm Hub
- Pedale Ymiko (Super leicht und guter Grip)
- Laufräder Mavic Crossmax Enduro 26
- Reifen Big Betty v. / Nobby Nic h. (Tubeless)
- RaceFace Crankboots
- Edge 500

Gewicht lt. Kofferwaage 11,8 kg


Hier noch ein paar Bilder:

Flowtrail und Übungsplatz:



 

 

 

 




Kid’s Day Pumptrack Gross-Umstadt:



 




 

Saalbach:



 

 

 





 

 



Bikepark Leogang:


----------

